# [Solved] NFS and change owner permission

## dnamroud

Hello 

I have mounted a nfs directory 

everything seems ok, users are able to see directory mounted and share files, create and delete, the only problem is they can't change owner

chown dnamroud:users test

chown: changing ownership of `test': Operation not permitted

i tried to change owner of the same file as root, but failed too...

how to fix it...

Thank you

Dany NamroudLast edited by dnamroud on Fri Dec 16, 2005 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkt

Set your NFS server to use no_root_squash (only if you know what are you doing, though).

----------

## dnamroud

Thank you

I already tried this option before but failed...

these are the options that i used: (sync,rw,no_root_squash)

exportfs -ra

/etc/init.d/nfs reload

nothing happened, still getting operation not permitted!!!

Dany

----------

## jkt

You have to be root at the target box, of course. Could you please post your /etc/exports from the NFS server?

----------

## dnamroud

This is my /etc/exports file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /home/shared X.Y.Z.W(sync,rw,no_root_squash) 
> 
> 

 

on the client side i mount the drive using this command:

mount -t nfs X.Y.Z.W:/home/shared /mnt/shared1

when i tried to change the owner of my file i was logged in as simple user (owner of the file) than i tried with root too, no success

Thank you

Dany

----------

## jkt

 *dnamroud wrote:*   

> when i tried to change the owner of my file i was logged in as simple user (owner of the file) than i tried with root too, no success

 

And are you sure you've used root account after adding the no_root_squash? Have you tried unmounting and remounting it and restarting NFS server?

----------

## dnamroud

No i didn't unmount the device yet...

i will do it and let you know the result...

Thx for the hint and your help

Dany

----------

## dnamroud

Thank you

it works now...

Dany

----------

